# Lagrousome is another year older!



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day : )


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Lagrousome!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Lagrousome!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

So ur what now 83?? LOL!! Happy birthday Honey!! I hope its a great one!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

.....Another year older, and deeper in debt......

Happy Birthday


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday LG, may it be awesome!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Bday!!!!!!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you everybody! It was a good birthday! I must admit, the best gifts were the handmade birthday cards from my kids!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy belated birthday wishes to ya Lagrousome!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------

